# John Deere Golf & Turf One Source™ Chosen For New Golf Course



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

JOHN DEERE GOLF & TURF ONE SOURCE™ CHOSEN FOR NEW GOLF COURSE


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

nice machinery -- if it just didn't cost so much-- ahh well I will continue to ride on my little deere and dream of owning an allis g


----------

